# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Προσωπικα δεδομενα και ασφαλεια χρηστων

## spirosco

Η παρακατω τοποθετηση αποτελει την θεση της ομαδας διαχειριστων του AWMN forum ως προς
τα προσφατα θεματα που προεκυψαν σχετικα με τα προσωπικα δεδομενα των χρηστων και την ασφαλεια του ιδιου του forum.


Κρινοντας οτι ειναι τουλαχιστον αδικο να ασκειται κριτικη στην ομαδα διαχειριστων 
-αρχικα- εξ αιτιας της επιπολαιοτητας καποιου (paravoid),
κρινουμε σκοπιμο να ξεκαθαρισθει το θεμα που αφορα το mod διαχειρισης των pm's.

Η διαφορα αναμεσα στο να κρυφοκοιτας προσωπικα δεδομενα των χρηστων 
και ποσο μαλιστα να τα χρησιμοποιεις διχως δικαιωμα για οποιοδηποτε σκοπο,
απο το να φερεις την ευθυνη να τα συντηρεις, ειναι μεγαλη.
Μεχρι σημερα στην θητεια μας ως διαχειριστες εχουμε σεβασθει τα προσωπικα στοιχεια των χρηστων του forum
σεβομενοι την εμπιστοσυνη που μας εδειξαν τα μελη που μας εξελεξαν.

Γνωριζοντας την λεπτοτητα ενος τετοιου θεματος και κατανοωντας πως μπορει να δημιουργησουμε ανησυχια 
κυριως στους απλους χρηστες βγαζοντας μια ανακοινωση -σχετικα με το θεμα της απωλειας των απεσταλμενων pm's-
του στυλ "συγχωρεστε μας, αλλα σας σβησαμε κατα λαθος τα απεσταλμενα μηνυματα σας"
-διοτι απο δικη μας ευθυνη συνεβη-
θεωρηθηκε απο την ομαδα διαχειριστων πιο σωστο να βγει μια λιτη ανακοινωση χωρις να γινει αναφορα 
συγκεκριμενα στην αιτια της απωλειας.
Εκει εγκειται και η φραση την οποια αρκετος κοσμος εχει παρεξηγησει δικαιολογημενα, διοτι η αρχικη μας ανακοινωση
δεν περιειχε τις εν λογω λεπτομερειες για λογους αποφυγης παρεξηγησεων, 
κι ακομη διοτι εχει μεσολαβησει επικοινωνια των μελων της ομαδας μας
εκτος του admin board.

Δεν εχουμε διστασει στο παρελθον να αναλαβουμε την ευθυνη σε περιπτωσεις που μας αναλογουσε αυτη,
και δεν υπηρχε τετοιο θεμα και σε αυτη την περιπτωση.

Σε καμμια περιπτωση κατ'αρχας δεν υπηρχε κινητρο αποκρυψης της δυνατοτητας μας ως διαχειριστες να εχουμε προσβαση
στα pm's των χρηστων του forum.
Για τους εστω κι ελαχιστα γνωστες, αυτο ειναι αυτονοητο ειτε λεγεται phpbb mod, 
ειτε λεγεται phpmyadmin ειτε λεγεται mysql command line.
Για τους μη εχοντες γνωση, αυτο θα πρεπει να θεωρειται δεδομενο απο την στιγμη 
που αποθηκευεται εστω και μια λεξη κειμενου τους στη βαση δεδομενων του forum.
Αυτος ειναι ο τροπος που λειτουργει καθε ειδους υπηρεσια που στηριζεται σε αποθηκευση δεδομενων
και συντηρειται απο ανθρωπινα χερια.

Αυτο που οφειλουμε επισης να ξεκαθαρισουμε, ειναι το οτι η υπαρξη ενος διαχειριστικου mod για τα pm
κανει πιο ευκολη την δουλεια ενος διαχειριστη οταν κανει troubleshooting σε requests χρηστων
που σχετιζονται με προβληματα αποστολης ή ληψης pm, σε σχεση με την χρηση ενος mysql php frontend (phpmyadmin)
κι ακομη περισσοτερο σε σχεση με mysql command line (text queries).


Ως προς το θεμα που αφορα την διχως αδεια υποκλοπη στοιχειων που εγινε απο τον χρηστη paravoid
και γνωριζοντας επειτα απο ερευνα πως τα ειχε στην κατοχη του τουλαχιστον ενα μηνα -πριν κοινοποιησει δειγμα αυτων-
χωρις να ενημερωσει καποιο μελος της ομαδας διαχειριστων ή εστω του σωματειου στο οποιο -παρεπιπτοντως- ανηκει,
το ελαχιστο που μπορουμε να προτεινουμε στους χρηστες του forum ειναι
αλλαγη κωδικου προσβασης και χρηση secure authentication κατα το login στο forum.

Η πιθανοτητα παραβιασης του forum στο μελλον ειναι κατι που προσπαθουμε να ελαχιστοποιησουμε
κατα το δυνατον, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να εγγυηθουμε απολυτα οτι αποκλειεται να ξανασυμβει 
λογω των software bugs/exploits που προκυπτουν κατα διαστηματα, 
αλλα και λογω περιπτωσεων που οφειλονται και στον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα.

Σε καθε περιπτωση λαμβανοντας υποψη την πιθανοτητα ο εν λογω χρηστης να εχει αποκτησει τουλαχιστον τμημα της βασης του forum 
χωρις την αδεια μας, ως εκ τουτου οφειλουμε να ενημερωσουμε πως δεν φερουμε ευθυνη για τυχον χρηση της απο τον χρηστη 
για οποιοδηποτε σκοπο.

----------

